# K-9 Attscks another Dog at Orlando Airport



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

a GSD officer "attacks" a small dog at the airport that was in a dog purse. here is a link to the video report. i just want some opinions.
do you think the dog was visious from the attack the woman described?
do you think the dog is visious?
and should the dog be taken off the force?

http://www.wesh.com/video/27074213/detail.html


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Nope, I wouldn't take the dog out of service. I seriously doubt that aggression was the intent if the dog picked up the little dog by it's tail. Dogs know how to go for the neck if they mean business.

I also doubt that the woman would have been able to extract her dog from the canine's mouth if aggression was involved.

Who knows what else that dog may have smelled on that bag?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In my EXTREMELY limited experience, I have noticed that several k-9s tend to be pretty dog aggressive, actually while training Dubya, one went for him, and it took a couple of officers to catch and restrain their dog. But this seems like a pretty lame attack. 

I mean, I know the lady with the purse dog is upset, and rightfully so, but if the GSD wanted to kill her dog, I think the dog would be dead.

And, dog aggression does not equal people aggression. I do not think they should pull the dog from service. 

I do think that the handler's attention needs to be on his dog, and he needs to respond better, be more aware of his surroundings and possible distractions, and quicker to ACT. But I wasn't there, and things do happen pretty quick.

These dogs are not cheap, and they are very important to security, and their training is not cheap. Removing the dog for having some prey drive or play drive, both necessary I am guessing for training for this type of job, seems extreme.

Maybe the airport should no longer allow anything but hard carriers for pets. That would keep them safe.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think the dog needs to be taken off duty. I also agree tht if this were a true DA situation, the "purse dog" would be dead and the owner would have been bitten.

My only concern with a situation like this would be to re-work my K9 and make sure he wasn't distracted by other animals. (i.e. on a track or during and apprehension)

No one knows what the other dog was doing before the K9 grabbed it, were there any signs. The K9 may truly have been "surprised" but that would we be a strech, IMO.

I never had one of my K9's do anything like this, so it's hard to say.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wonder if animals owned by airports are even expected to do a track or an apprehension. I mean they use all different types of dogs to sniff drugs. This dog might of washed out of a full police dog program, or it might have been trained specifically to sniff out drugs. Is that a possibility?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

selzer said:


> I wonder if animals owned by airports are even expected to do a track or an apprehension. I mean they use all different types of dogs to sniff drugs. This dog might of washed out of a full police dog program, or it might have been trained specifically to sniff out drugs. Is that a possibility?


 
That is great possibility. I have seen several breeds of dog used as narc/detection dogs. Our area wide drug task force had a Brittany Spaniel as a narc dog.
I don't recall if it was and Airport PD dog or a OPD dog. I know our airport (MSP) used to have both "regular" police K9 and various detection dogs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO the dog should be relieved of duty, go back to basic training including working with his dog aggression. Then let him go back on duty once it's determined he's going to stick to doing his job and ignore other canines who happen to be in his duty area.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

CassandGunnar said:


> That is great possibility. I have seen several breeds of dog used as narc/detection dogs. Our area wide drug task force had a Brittany Spaniel as a narc dog.
> I don't recall if it was and Airport PD dog or a OPD dog. I know our airport (MSP) used to have both "regular" police K9 and various detection dogs.


I don't believe it's true today, but years ago USCS used to go to shelters and test dogs to see if they could be used as detector dogs regardless of breed (they had to be large enough to search containers, etc.)


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I watched part of the video several times. Interesting enough the first couple of times my speakers weren't hooked up so there was no sound.
That was interesting as I was watching only the little dog's body language and that of her owner.

In my opinion, limited as it is was these observations:

1. Little dog being reassured and given positive attention for uncertain and fearful behavior.
2. Little dog sitting on top of owner's lap being petted for above mentioned behavior.
3. When I did hook up my speakers; the little dog's owner mentioned that the bag was opened. I'm seriously doubting that little dog has re-call if it gets out. Or, if it has a strong "stay"

Little dog sitting in open bag at airport who gets positive reinforcement for resource guarding only did what the owner "trained" it to do.
Not being there, I can only assume that the K-9 came onto the open bag; sniffed it and got struck. 
Dogs are dogs, bottom line picking the little dog up by it's tail only says to me that the K-9 really didn't mean to cause harm. Just merely telling small fearful "snack" to "knock it off"

I would keep the K-9 in service, but I do agree the handler could have prevented the situation.


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh goody! Sasha and I are due to fly out of Orlando to Nashville this Sunday. I had better not let her see that video, or she might look for a "friend" stashed away in a purse....


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

selzer said:


> In my EXTREMELY limited experience, I have noticed that several k-9s tend to be pretty dog aggressive, actually while training Dubya, one went for him, and it took a couple of officers to catch and restrain their dog. But this seems like a pretty lame attack.
> 
> I mean, I know the lady with the purse dog is upset, and rightfully so, but if the GSD wanted to kill her dog, I think the dog would be dead.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you 100%


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

good God, what a fluffy stupid story. I highly doubt there was an attack as described. Stupid woman shouldn't be leaving her bag open with a dog in it, far enough away for this to happen in the first place.


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait, lets do the math here.... assuming this is a Narcotics Detector Dog, and it WAS a Chihuahua, it is obvious to me now, it was one of those drug smuggling dogs.

Just look at its face, clearly a vicious criminal type....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

How is this even a question if the dog isn't dead?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have heard that at one point they were importing puppies to the country with drugs inside of them -- anyone check for surgery marks on the chi? Maybe the K-9 WAS doing its job. Maybe her owner was Lady Heroine. She sure seemed to have something against drug dogs. 

I know, it is not funny....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

She does look a bit like a drug addict...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, we are blaming the victim. I would have more sympathy for her if the shepherd hurt the little dog.


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

The beady eyes give it away. I can just picture the GSD holding it up by the tail going "Look what I found!!"


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

If the little dog was held up by the tail it really does not sound agressive on the part of the GSD. I would expect a better bite from the GSD.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

kiwilrdg said:


> I would expect a better bite from the GSD.


Me too. Not to sound like a big tough hillbilly with  envy but I'm always telling people like my neighbor with the 4lb yorkie, if a GSD wanted to kill a small dog, it would. 
GSDs don't "attack" purse dogs, they either kill them or they don't.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i have that same carrier for my cat. 1 why she have the bag open? 2.at the end she said the dog was attacked inside the bag ???? didnt they said the dog fell out of the bag when the bag hit the floor? 3. the lady is stupid for trying to get something out of a strange dog mouth she could of been bitten.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

o btw maybe the K9 dont like yippy dogs


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh stupid media.... if it was a "vicious attack" she wouldn't be able to "take the dog" out of the GSD's mouth!!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

i was just wondering what everyone thought. i seen this on the news last night. "he picked her up by the tail". yeah, bc he wanted to know why there was a dog in some lady's purse. i thought it was stupid and not news worthy but just wondered if i was being partail bc it was a "gsd attack" she took the dog to the vet and he has a sore tail. i agree with everyone else. if he wanted to kill it, he would have


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

maybe he thought it was a mouse


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The lady should be fined for improperly carrying her animal in an open container. She did say that the bag fell and was opened- hmmm... zippers don't come open from a fall. This lady actually had her toy dog in an open bag in an airport- probably thought it was cute. Maybe next time she'll follow the rules and keep the bag/carrier closed until she's out of the terminal. That's what she gets...

At least we can be sure that this is one more dumbass that _won't_ be attempting to own a GSD in the future.


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Mar 2, 2011)

K9 was just thinkin' "Oooohhh, Squeaky Toy!":doggieplayball:

Yep, her tail hurts, he got it to squeak, lol!

No, don't take the dog out of work, take the purse dogs out of the purses & put them in kennels. Loke, oh, IDK, a dog or something?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

As a trainer of PSD's, I'm not happy about dog aggressive pSD's. Having said that, it certainly is not a disqualifier. It does not translate to people aggression. It, as in this case, can be bad publicity, which is never really wanted by any department. The only time dog on dog aggression is a disqualifier is in SAR units. Reputable SAR units do not permit dog on dog aggression. It's not uncommon, at a disaster site, to have mulitiple dogs working off leash. 

DFrost


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Rockin M Ranch said:


> No, don't take the dog out of work, take the purse dogs out of the purses & put them in kennels. Loke, oh, IDK, a dog or something?


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Personally, I'm tired of small dog owners that have absolutely no structure in their dog's lives. 
That sounds very harsh but I live in a neighborhood where there are quite a few small chihuahua/terrier type dogs that the owners let charge out the front door and be territorially aggressive. (aggression is aggression big or small) Apparently there are weight limits on leash laws...NOT!

One owner actually confronted my other half because my other half blocked his shih-tzu type with his foot. Hubby was blocking the small dog from Alice who was on a leash and sat down and waited. ("Can I eat it Dad? Huh, can I? can I?")

So...I'm a bit biased against smaller dog owners (at least in my neighborhood) *shrug*


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

makes you wonder if the dog was sniffing like it is supposed and when he went by the open bag he didn't smell something suspicious and when the ankle biter possibly snapped at the GSD he just picked "it" up and showed his handler.
People make every excuse in the book why their little nasty snappy dog will bite and it is usually because they are spoiled rotten, have never been told no and have no training to be a 'dog" after all they are always mommy and daddy's wittle bittly baby.
Stupid story to be newsworthy.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Granted I'm prejudiced against small "football" dogs (was attacked by a yorkie and my collie was the one in trouble when he defended me) but I think if this was truly a "vicious attack" there would be NO small dog sitting on her lap. I have seen what a collie can do when it attacks, and judging by the difference in jaw strength between a GSD and a collie, I'm sure a GSD attack would be much worse. I agree with Sasha's Dad...This was more a case of "Hey Look what I got!"



Sasha's Dad said:


> I can just picture the GSD holding it up by the tail going "Look what I found!!"


:rofl:


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Sasha's Dad said:


> Oh goody! Sasha and I are due to fly out of Orlando to Nashville this Sunday. I had better not let her see that video, or she might look for a "friend" stashed away in a purse....


:surrender:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The little ChiChi is a darling little dog and I think it would have been dead if the GSD wanted to hurt it. There are no punctures on the tail, the dog was simply shook up. That does make a dog unsafe for the general public as the ChiChi owner claims. I don't condone the GSD's behavior but this sounds like a case of inattentive handler on both sides. Why was the fabric carrier on the floor opened? 

Owner of ChiChi is an airhead, handler of GSD needs to watch his dog.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't help but wonder if they LOOKED in the dog carrier bag/purse to see if there was anything else in there besides the dog. I agree though, really ridiculous story.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

IMAO 
There was no vicious dog attack. If the GSD was being vicious the little dog would be dead. Apparently the skin wasn’t even broken. At GSD could snap a Chihuahuas bones like a toothpick. A GSD could break a Chihuahuas, neck with a simple shake in a fraction of a second. 

From the description it sounds like the GSD, was just exerting his dominance with an alpha roll, and the tail yanking was probably over exuberant reckless play from an under socialized dog.

It sounds like the woman is just being a vindictive ignorant drama queen (that’s putting it politely).

I don’t think the dog should be taken off of the force.

Picking up another dog by the tail, is inappropriate. I would recommend that the GSD be put through socialization training/conditioning. Regretfully many of these working dogs are kept in kennels, rather than being family pets in their time off. I think this can make them somewhat psychotic and can neglect them of relaxation, companionship, love and socialization skills that they need. I think the working dog should have some time at a (rare) dog Park where large dogs and small dogs are allowed to mix. At the dog park the handler should work with the dog, so the dog is gentler with smaller dogs.

While there is always an increased risk of injury and liability during socialization and as a pet in off-duty time; I think the end result is a much better working dog. 

My favorite dog Park, is one that dogs of all sizes are in one area. The owners encourage dogs to give small dogs and older dogs a somewhat of an honorary Alpha position. In other words owners have to encourage their dogs to be more gentle with small dogs and geriatric dogs. This trains larger dogs to adjust to their play and their socialization accordingly.

Instead of blaming others, the woman should blame herself. She’s the one that apparently left her dog carrier open. She appears to be the one that is at fault. 

What if the woman had a child and because of her inattention, she inadvertently allowed her child to wander out in the street and get run over? Wouldn’t the mother at least be partly to blame?

I feel that the media and the woman are acting inappropriately.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i agree.



CassandGunnar said:


> I don't think the dog needs to be taken off duty.
> 
> My only concern with a situation like this would be to re-work my K9 and make sure he wasn't distracted by other animals. (i.e. on a track or during and apprehension)


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I really do try to be fair when I get involved in police K9 discussions. To that end, this should not have happened. It's a handler's responsibility to make sure it doesn't. 

DFrost


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

DFrost said:


> I really do try to be fair when I get involved in police K9 discussions. To that end, this should not have happened. It's a handler's responsibility to make sure it doesn't.
> 
> DFrost


 
A voice of reason!


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

A sore tail and skiddish.....I'm glad she contacted the news....
Let's make sure we demonize GSD working dogs, that are frequently risking their own lives and dedicating them to a profession that saves and protects yours.

Many great points brought up! Funny how she retrieved the dog from the attacking dogs mouth, with ease. Most people sticking their hand in mouth during a legitimate dog fight may be in a hospital. 

The dog probably stuck its nose to smell and got nipped or warned at by the small dog in the unzipped bag. The mistake would be in the woman going in herself, at the dog, instead of letting the handler properly command the dog. If a dog finds a vial of crack in a bag, a random stranger coming up, saying "give me that!" will most likely get a lovely NO. The dog is working.

Both handlers made mistakes.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the barking football should NOT have been in the bag ON THE FLOOR while it was opened. that bag should have been zipped closed completely and this wouldnt have happened. The K9 handler should have been paying more attention. Either way its negligence on both parts. The small dogs owner was stupid about not following rules about containment for EVERYONE'S safety while the K9 handler should have been paying attention to his dog especially if they were having the dog search the bags. Your dog cant do their job if the handler isnt paying attention for any alert.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

DFrost said:


> I really do try to be fair when I get involved in police K9 discussions. To that end, this should not have happened. It's a handler's responsibility to make sure it doesn't.
> 
> DFrost


Did it actaully happen though? Smells fishy to me. Sore tail from being picked up from it is the only "damage"......and no other proof or witnesses?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Did it actaully happen though? Smells fishy to me. Sore tail from being picked up from it is the only "damage"......and no other proof or witnesses?


 
i also wonder that. Why didnt they interview the handler WITH the K9 as well as the bimbo? Two sides to every story and obviously the furball wasnt actually injured horribly. i think its a ploy for money. As stated previously by others, we all know if that K9 had wanted to hurt that little dog, he certainly would have done so. and she NEVER would have gotten her dog out of the others mouth.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it says in the video that the PD confirmed that the dog was not taken off duty for the incident. I'm also guessing that there was some video to back things up. Most airports have a lot of video equipment that covers almost every inch of the facility.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> I think it says in the video that the PD confirmed that the dog was not taken off duty for the incident. I'm also guessing that there was some video to back things up. Most airports have a lot of video equipment that covers almost every inch of the facility.


 
this is true as well.... makes you wonder if the news station requested a copy of the footage of the attack and was denied or again if this is honestly a true story and not some ploy for money.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> i also wonder that. Why didnt they interview the handler WITH the K9 as well as the bimbo?


More than likely they tried, but department policy usually doesn't allow that kind of thing. At best, they might've been able to get a public statement from the departments PIO (public information officer) but the dept may have declined a statement on the grounds of possible legal action being taken on them.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

All it said is that the airport said that the K9 and his partner are still on duty....not that they confirmed the incident happened.

News is funny that way...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> More than likely they tried, but department policy usually doesn't allow that kind of thing.


 
good point but the way things are going all over the place, seems to me it would be wise for both sides of the story to be out there. maybe thats just me. I also think its funny that her chihuahua is NOW skiddish and jumpy when by nature they are either snappy and obnoxious because they're allowed to get away with that or they're afraid of their own shadow unless by some miracle someone is able to get a chihuahua that doesnt fall under either of those and is trained and relaxed. I guess i just think she's full of it and trying to get the pity me thing going but also trying to get money out of the company along with having a working dog removed when the dog isnt actually a threat.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> good point but the way things are going all over the place, seems to me it would be wise for both sides of the story to be out there. maybe thats just me. I also think its funny that her chihuahua is NOW skiddish and jumpy when by nature they are either snappy and obnoxious because they're allowed to get away with that or they're afraid of their own shadow unless by some miracle someone is able to get a chihuahua that doesnt fall under either of those and is trained and relaxed. I guess i just think she's full of it and trying to get the pity me thing going but also trying to get money out of the company along with having a working dog removed when the dog isnt actually a threat.


Or she wants ALL of them removed so she can smuggle her dope in easier.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> Or she wants ALL of them removed so she can smuggle her dope in easier.


 
LMAO!!!! wouldnt that be a nice little trick. which again makes me curious if anyone checked the carrier AND the dog for drugs....


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, they do check.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Yes, they do check.


 
well of course but it doesnt actually say whether the dog hit on the bag. Just that the dog "viciously attacked" the other one. But i can understand the K9 being surprised to come across the yip yap. Who knows. without the full story, we can only speculate. then my overactive imagination kicks in and makes me ask whether she went to the press because of the dog attack or the fact she DID have drugs on her person/dog/dog carrier and is using the K9 picking her dog up as a distraction. Do they actually still check even when the detection dog doesnt actually signal?

edit: please keep in mind i'm asking out of curiousity as i honestly dont know. I dont work with dogs in that kind of capacity. I know the search dog hits on something and signals, but if there isnt an actual signal i dont know if they still search or not.


----------

